# Egyptian demonstrators cut off and buried penis



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

sorry for google translation...

Egyptian demonstrators cut off and buried penis

Published: December 25, 2011, 10:49 
| Last updated: December 25, 2011, 11:02	

The agency Maan, with reference to the Egyptian media, a young resident of Luxor cut off and buried in the cemetery in his genital organ in protest against the deplorable state of the tourism industry, which until recently was for the inhabitants of the country's major source of income.

Luxor to overthrow President Mubarak was considered a "tourist capital" of Egypt. In the vicinity of the southern city comprises a large number of ancient monuments, and most of its inhabitants were engaged in servicing tourists.

However, after the events of the Arab spring flow of foreigners in Egypt has fallen significantly. Tourists are afraid to go to a country teetering on the brink of anarchy. Authorities' efforts to change the situation, including - by providing substantial discounts, without success.

Committed self-mutilation man has also been busy in the tourist industry. 35-year-old resident of Luxor fell into a deep depression after several months was unable to find work to feed his wife and children.

The young man was taken to the international hospital in Luxor. Lost a significant amount of blood the patient was conscious and doctors rejected the proposal put to him prosthesis.

NEWSru.co.il - íîâîñòè Èçðàèëÿ :: Åãèïåòñêèé ìàíèôåñòàíò îòðåçàë è ïîõîðîíèë ïîëîâîé ÷ëåí


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The poor man. 
I understand his frustration but what will his actions achieve>


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

These kind of stories are incredibly sad. Like people who set themselves on fire

Never forget the maid who worked my husbands sister in law. Lovely young woman, dead now. She couldn't take any more of her husband's abuse so she poured gasoline over herself and lit a match.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would guess that his choice of mutilation is the result that he no longer feels like a man as he cannot support his family.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> These kind of stories are incredibly sad. Like people who set themselves on fire
> 
> Never forget the maid who worked my husbands sister in law. Lovely young woman, dead now. She couldn't take any more of her husband's abuse so she poured gasoline over herself and lit a match.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

ouch!


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

Please!

This story is maybe true. And maybe not.
My experience with Maan news agency is...that I would not take their word for it. They are citing "Egyptian media": _which_ Egyptian media?

This is exactly the sort of sensational story I have seen them make up before.

A "sober" approach to this news agency is recommended.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatlady said:


> Please!
> 
> This story is maybe true. And maybe not.
> My experience with Maan news agency is...that I would not take their word for it. They are citing "Egyptian media": _which_ Egyptian media?
> ...




All newspapers are the same... remember we live in the land of drama.


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> All newspapers are the same... remember we live in the land of drama.


Sure; but that does not mean we have to take the bait, each time.


----------

